# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Dr. Michel Odent: Emotivno stanje majke i prenatalna skrb

## Strobery Shortcake

O kako se samo slažem sa konstatacijom da česti (i često nepotrebni) pregledi kod ljekara utiću na emotivno stanje majke. U skoro vrijeme sam bila svjedok bukvalnog prestravljivanja majki netaktičnim reagovanjem na UZV sliku prilikom pregleda, ili iznošenjem nekih nebuloznih sumnji i pretpostavki koje nisu bile potrkrepljene nićim što se ticalo tekuće trudnoće. I meni moj gin, i ako mi se jako sviđa njegov pristup, predlaže triple test, čisto onako, a ja svo ovo vrijeme do slijedećeg pregleda (u ponedeljak) smišljam neku močnu rečenicu kojom ću mu dati do znanja da neću raditi triple zbog toga što me rezultati ne interesuju, što mi ne bi bili indikacija za bilo kakvu intervenciju.

----------


## sirius

Hvala za tekst.  :Heart:  

Što se tiče testiranja u trudnoći koje ne želiš(a nude se) treba uvježbati samo jednu rečenicu i izgovoriti je smirenim glasom:"Ne želim,hvala.".

----------


## koryanshea

Vrlo zanimljivo. Ali vec vidim sebe kako preskacem preglede a doma panicarim - sta ako mi je ovo, a ja ne znam, sto ako mi je ono, a ja ne znam!? Inace sam blago hipohondricna pa ono...  :Smile:  Nisam trudna (ikad bila) i ne planiram bit jos duze vrijeme ali mislim da cu uskoro pocet vodit interesantne razgovore sa svojim ginekologom...  :Razz: 

Ukucam ja u gugl "preeklampsija" (nemah pojma sto to je) i dobijem link na rodi. Tamo pise - redovito idi na preglede i pazi na krvni tlak.
Odent kaze "No povišen krvni tlak, bez bjelančevina u mokraći, povezan je s dobrim ishodima porođaja"

nije mi jasna ta preeklampsija - da li je ona uzrokovana povisenim tlakom ili je jako korelirana s povišenim krvnim tlakom prije pojave bolesti? nigdje ne vidim sto ta preeklampsija ustvari je, svugdje je definirana preko simptoma. da li netko zna sto uzrokuje te simptome, tj. zbog cega su povisene bjelancevine u urinu, zbog cega tijelo otice? (ovo je sad OT ali nigdje to ne nalazim)

da li se namjerava sredjivat malo tekstove na "Roda i trudnoća -mali i veliki problemi" s obzirom na ovo jer mozda neki ne citaju Odenta, ali citaju o potencijalnim problemima u trudnoci ..?

----------


## meda

> smišljam neku močnu rečenicu kojom ću mu dati do znanja da neću raditi triple zbog toga što me rezultati ne interesuju, što mi ne bi bili indikacija za bilo kakvu intervenciju.


sto ovo vec nije dovoljno mocno?  :Smile:  

ja sam tako rekla svom ginicu i on je to prihvatio.

----------


## mama courage

mene zanima što točno znači _rutinski uzv-pregled_ koji se toliko napada ? koliko je to puta rutinski u trudnoći ?  :? 




> smišljam neku močnu rečenicu kojom ću mu dati do znanja da neću raditi triple zbog toga što me rezultati ne interesuju, što mi ne bi bili indikacija za bilo kakvu intervenciju.


pa jednostavno reci, ne moraš zbog toga oblačit pancirku :? misliš da će te istući zato jer nećeš triple  :Rolling Eyes:  




> da li se namjerava sredjivat malo tekstove na "Roda i trudnoća -mali i veliki problemi" s obzirom na ovo jer mozda neki ne citaju Odenta, ali citaju o potencijalnim problemima u trudnoci ..?


pa nije odent novi prorok. on je jedan lječnik s jednim stavom, ne vidim razloga da se bas sve na portalu podređuje njegovom mišljenju (ionako se to čini previše). :?

----------


## fegusti

> O kako se samo slažem sa konstatacijom da česti (i često nepotrebni) pregledi kod ljekara utiću na emotivno stanje majke. ...


ponekad taj utjecaj može biti i pozitivan.
meni moj gin. nije preporučao trpl i uvijek je nalazio ohrabrujuće riječi.
uzv mi je radio na svakom pregledu, cca 1 x mjesečno.

----------


## koryanshea

> ne vidim razloga da se bas sve na portalu podređuje njegovom mišljenju (ionako se to čini previše). :?


... mislila sam vise u stilu stavljanja malo veceg naglaska na kolicinu proteina u urinu (za slucaj preeklampsije), da se to moze kontrolirat doma i da ne treba panicarit ako je tlak malo povisen a urin u redu. mislim da je to manje podredivanje njegovom misljenju a vise kvalitetno informiranje trudnica...

i daj se pliz malo skuliraj... :/

----------


## marta

MC, rutinski uvz je onaj koji se radi na svakom pregledu, cca jednom mjesecno. Neka istrazivanja su pokazala da se djeca trudnica koje su podvrgnute takvim tretmanu u trudnoci radaju s manjom porodjajnom tezinom od onih koji su taj uvz pregled dozivjeli 2 ili 3 puta. Neka druga pokazuju da visestruki pregledi uvz-om ne smanjuju lose ishode.  Uvz pokazuje samo neko trenutno stanje koje izvan sireg konteksta zapravo nema neko znacenje. Kao sto npr. nalaz "uloziva 1 prst" izvan konteksta nema  smisleno znacenje. 

Odent uvijek naglasava da smatra da se uvz najcesce koristi u "krive" svrhe i u "krivo" vrijeme, znaci pretjerano cesto u ranoj trudnoci, a na porodu je njegova upotreba gotovo nepoznata, dok on tvrdi da bi to bilo jedino "pravo" vrijeme i "prava" svrha. 

Stavih navodnike, jer mi je nekako blesavo u ovom kontekstu koristiti rijeci pravo i krivo, a bolje nisam nasla.

----------


## Deaedi

Opet Odent, uskoro ce iskociti i iz pastete.

----------


## mama courage

marta, pitala sam iz jednog konkretnog razloga... jer




> rutinski uvz je onaj koji se radi na svakom pregledu, cca jednom mjesecno


u švicarskoj se podrazumijeva pod rutinskim - 2 uzv za vrijeme uredne trudnoće. samo njih plaća zdravstveno osiguranje.

----------


## Frida

MC, moj ginić (socijalac, stara škola) kaže da je kod urednih trudnoća primjenjivo pravilo 10, 20, 30, dakle tri UZV pregleda tijekom cijele trudnoće.

----------


## meda

u hrvatskoj skoro svaki privatnik radi svaki mjesec uzv, a ako ima nekih problema onda i cesce!

ne znam kako je sa socijalnim, mislim da su tri ili 4.

----------


## meda

a znam i zene koje su isle  na preglede i kod socijalnog i kod privatnika. i tuzile se kako ovaj socijalni to samo kratko pogleda, a privatnik cak i po sat vremena  :/

----------


## mikka

je, pa pregled kod privatnika bez uzv-a je recimo 150-200 kuna, a s uzv-om se penje i do 400. naravno da ga koriste na svakom pregledu. mislim da im to drasticno povecava zaradu.

----------


## marta

> marta, pitala sam iz jednog konkretnog razloga... jer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				rutinski uvz je onaj koji se radi na svakom pregledu, cca jednom mjesecno
> 			
> ...


Tako je zapravo i kod nas, ali svi vole ekstra zaraditi, bez razmisljanja o mogucim posljedicama. Ono sto Odent prica, je da su ta 2 u krivo vrijeme, odnosno da bi bilo vise koristi od njih (jer ih ovako bas i nema) da se rade u nekim tjednima.

----------


## marta

> rade u nekim tjednima.


ISPRAVAK: u nekim drugim tjednima

----------


## mama courage

nisam neka ljubiteljica odenta, al hmmm... to mi ima smisla. moram provjeriti s mojim bogom u bijelom.

inače, zbog neugodnog iskustva, ja sam jako jako skeptična na takve savjete da treba smanjiti (bilo koje) medicinske rutinske preglede. ne velim da neki od tih savjeta nisu i razumni i potrebni, al kod mene prvo nastane onaj obrambeni mehanizam da bi netko rado "uštedio" na nama (strancima).

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> pa jednostavno reci, ne moraš zbog toga oblačit pancirku :? misliš da će te istući zato jer nećeš triple


Neće,   :Laughing:  već će me onim svojim finim, ljubaznim načinom ubjeđivati da je to jedna neinvazivna (hajd dobro, nisam baš neka paničarka kad je riječ o iglama) i ne skupa   :Rolling Eyes:  , pretraga, da budemo 100% sigurni, a sad smo 85% sigurni da je sve u redu   :Grin:  . Ma malo sam dramatizovala to traženje močne rečenice. Danas idem kod njega, javnem vam koliko sam bila "močna"   :Grin:  




> al kod mene prvo nastane onaj obrambeni mehanizam da bi netko rado "uštedio" na nama


Ja opet imam obrnut dojam, kad se radi o privatnim ginekolozima (što ima neke logike, ali nema etike). Majke se po malo plaše mogućim problemima i komplikacijama, naročito prvorotkinje, da bi se povećao broj pregleda i izvršenih testiranja, što naravno diže cijenu. Moj gin mene sad pregleda svake 2 sedmice, svaki put radi UZV. U prvoj, problematičnoj trudnoći ja sam živjela za svaki taj pregled, ali sad kad se ne dam zaplašiti, kad znam šta želim a šta ne, to mi je previše. E sad kad vam ljekar kaže "sve je u redu, ali moglo bi biti ..." ,a vi nemate potrebnu snagu, ili znanje, ili samouvjerenost, vjerujete njemu jer ne znate, a hormoni vam odnesu racionalno razmišljanje, pristajete na sve.
Nisam čitala Odenta, voljela bih, samo sam se našla u tekstu, jer sam prošla i želju za što češćim pregledima, i obrnutu, želju da odem 2 puta u toku trudnoće (što nisam uradila   :Grin:  )

----------


## mama courage

različita iskustva... jednostavno ja svojim lječnicima bespogovorno vjerujem, jer mislim da i pored svog znanja što mogu sama si priskrbiti, nikad to ne mogu znati kao oni (osim ako ne provedem onoliko nad knjigama koliko su oni). il što bi einstein rekao: znam koliko ne znam. rado pitam ako mi nije jasno, rado odgovore, al ako mi lječnik veli da on kao stručnjak smatra da moram ići na op, ja jedino što mogu uraditi je potražiti još jedno mišljenje stručnjaka, a nikako sama filozofirati da ja to ne smatram. s druge strane, moje lječnike (a imam ih nekoliko) smatram dobrim i vrijednim ljudima i imam odličan odnos s njima, jer znam da će učiniti sve za mene. baš budem smirena kad izađem iz ordinacije, a to mi je najbitnije. užasno bi mi bilo živjeti s mišlju da su samo profiteri i da im ne mogu vjerovati. (što uostalom važi i za sve ostale struke), ako bi tome i bilo tako, promjenila bih lječnika.

----------


## anchie76

Sjajan tekst  :D   Zaista mi ga je bilo divno citati   :Heart:  





> E sad kad vam ljekar kaže "sve je u redu, ali moglo bi biti ..."


Fascinantne su mi te njihove recenice.  Kao eto UZV ce rijesiti sve zivotne probleme.  Bas me zanima sto bi rekao da mu odgovorimo: "i da UZV pokaze da nije sve u redu.  Sto mi preporucate napraviti?  :? "  Vjerujem da ne bi ocekivao takvo pitanje natrag   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

anchie, ja sam to pitanje postavila mom giniću. i nije pao sa stolice.

----------


## anchie76

Sto ti je rekao?  Stvarno me zanima.  Jer kao sto se kaze u tekstu (a ja se slazem s tim), ono, nema bas nekih opcija.. Vidis deformitet npr. i sto onda, odlucis roditi dijete ili ga pobaciti?  Obzirom kako se ti uredjaji prezentiraju kao bogom dani, pomislio bi covjek da postoji i neka 3. opcija  :/

----------


## mama courage

> Sto ti je rekao?  Stvarno me zanima.  Jer kao sto se kaze u tekstu (a ja se slazem s tim), ono, nema bas nekih opcija.. Vidis deformitet npr. i sto onda, odlucis roditi dijete ili ga pobaciti?  Obzirom kako se ti uredjaji prezentiraju kao bogom dani, pomislio bi covjek da postoji i neka 3. opcija  :/


pa konkretno mi je predložio amnio, ako vidimo da nešto ne štima, tj. možda prije toga i neki drugi test (krvi), pa onda amnio... ne sjećam se više. meni je osobno bilo bitno da pri spomen na mogući ab me ne ošine pogledom, što se naravno nije dogodilo, dapače.

pa zar ne postoji mogućnost (u dalekoj nam americi) operacija nad nerođenima ?! recimo kod srcanih anomalija i sl. :?

osobno (al to je samo moj stav) bih voljela znati anomalije s kojima mi dijete raste, i ako se ne odlučim na ab. čisto da se znam pripremiti na ono što život nosi.

----------


## Mima

:? pa ne služe ultrazvučni pregledi samo za utvrđivanje anomalija

----------


## anchie76

> osobno (al to je samo moj stav) bih voljela znati anomalije s kojima mi dijete raste, i ako se ne odlučim na ab. čisto da se znam pripremiti na ono što život nosi.


Postujem to.  I zato mi ona 2-3 UZV zvuce razumno.

No cemu ultrazvuk u 6. tj.? Da ginekolog kaze "joj, jos srce ne kuca, valjda hoce uskoro", pa da ti mozes umirati doma od brige sto srce nije pocelo kucati jos  :?   To je problem tih 9 UZV (tj. svaki mjesec po defaultu).

----------


## ronin

Testove odbijam apriori,jer mi ne znače ništa.Odbila sam double,rekla sam da za mene ni Down,ni Edwards ni rascjep neuralne cijevi ne znače baš ništa,jer ja tu bebu želim i volim i čekam je ...godinama.Doktor se samo nasmiješio i rekao je da voli razgovarati sa ženama koje se informiraju,i da me apsolutno podržava i poštuje moj stav.I to je bilo-to.

UZV radim jednom mjesečno,no on za mene ima totalno smirujući učinak.Naprosto,kad vidim bebu kako lijepo napreduje svi moji strahovi nestaju kao baloni od sapunice,i nekako ostajem u pozitvnom razmišljanju bez onog...što ako?

Tekst mi se sviđa...no ja nekako vjerujem liječnicima...a i samoj sebi usudila bih se reći.Pokušavam to dvoje što bezbolnije ukomponirati.

----------


## mikka

> s druge strane, moje lječnike (a imam ih nekoliko) smatram dobrim i vrijednim ljudima i imam odličan odnos s njima, jer znam da će učiniti sve za mene. (...) ako bi tome i bilo tako, promjenila bih lječnika.


vidis, ja sam promijenila jedno barem 10 ginekologa, i niti kod jednog nisam stekla taj (vjerujem odlican) dojam da ce uciniti sve za mene. ni kod jednog/jedne jedinog/jedine mi se nije svidio njihov odnos prema meni. neki su me smatrali curicom (jedna me zvala "dijete trbojevic"!! :shock: ), neki su mi bili skroz nezainteresirani, neki mi smrdili na profit..

ja sam oduvijek htjela naci doktora s kojim cu imati takav ljudski odnos kakav ti imas sa svojima. ali jos nisam naisla na takve, nazalost. jako sam njima razocarana, nakon poroda jos i stostruko.

eto. mea culpa..?

----------


## marta

Mikka, mooozda si prezahtjevna? Naime, ko je vidio da nasi doktori imaju normalan odnos s pacijentom?  :Razz:  Pa to je kod nas rijetkost. 

Ja imam odlicnog doktora, koji bi stosta napravio. Problem koji se povremeno javlja lezi u tome sto se ne slazemo bas u razmisljanju o tome sto bi to *sve* trebalo napraviti.

----------


## meda

mene je prvu polovuc trudnoce stalno bilo necega strah, al kad sam isla na uzv s 22 tjedna, morfologija ili malformacija ploda, vise se ne sjecam, tad sam fakat bila nervozna, stalno sam mislila sta ce mi sad otkriti!

 inace mi je bila super doktorica, nije radila svaku mjesec uzv, nego jedan pregled, jedan uzv. tako da je bilo 4 uzv-a, i jos uzv kod pregleda u bolnici u rijeci kad sam dosla na dogovor. 

i svaki puta kad bi mi rekli da je sve ok, ne bi im vjerovala  :Nope:

----------


## mikka

ja, prezahtjevna? vidi se da me ne poznas  :Wink:  

salim se. ustvari sve sto hocu je da me netko tretira s postovanjem, kao osobu, i da mu nije cilj izvaljati me. a stavovi nam se mogu razilaziti, boze moj. mrzim kad mi se netko postavi kao da je maloprije s olimpa opal.

sa sadasnjim gin sam zadovoljna, iako nemamo neki bas bliski odnos (recimo, nisam mu rekla da dojim u trudnoci niti planove za porod).

----------


## Riana

> nije radila svaku mjesec uzv, nego jedan pregled, jedan uzv. tako da je bilo 4 uzv-a


ovako je bilo i kod mene i to je neka rutina, nije svaki mjesec (privatnik)

----------


## mama courage

pa mikka, stvarno mi je malo teško shvatiti da od svih tih minimum deset lječnika baš NIJEDAN nije bio koji bi barem donekle odgovarao tebi i tvojim željama.  :/

moj prvi ginić me jednom vidio u životu i nikad više - kad se počeo derati na mene da se opustim. onda sam došla kod ovog sadašnjeg i tu ostala do dan danas. prezadovoljna   :Grin:  i on mi je znao preporučiti i lječnike u zagrebu... a vala, ako valja nevenki, zašto ne bi i meni   :Laughing:  




> No cemu ultrazvuk u 6. tj.? Da ginekolog kaze "joj, jos srce ne kuca, valjda hoce uskoro", pa da ti mozes umirati doma od brige sto srce nije pocelo kucati jos


pa moj mi je dao sličicu s UZV da je mogu odnijeti mužu.   :Heart:  i onda sam tu sličicu uokvirila i dan danas je čuvam. malo biće u meni. i nije ništa govorio loše, al sam znala da moram pričekati prvih tri mjeseca...

----------


## meda

ja ni ne trazim savrsenog lijecnika. samo izbjegavam one stvarno grozne  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

cuj, i meni je to malo neobicno :/ 

mozda odisem nepovjerenjem prema doktorima pa me nanjuse u startu. ne znam. u svakom slucaju, ne pravim se pametna i uvijek prvo poslusam sta mi imaju reci. 

najgori mi je bio doktor koji mi je operirao bartolinijevu zlijezdu na sv. duhu.. njega bi ladno trknula s autom da ga vidim na cesti. samo da se mogu sjetiti kako izgleda  :Grin:  

hm, dosta oftopicarenja od mene. na temu--u prvoj T sam htjela ici na preglede i uzv puuno cesce nego sada. cak mi se cinilo da me moj socijalni gin narucuje prerijetko pa sam otisla kod privatnice, gdje sam potrosila hrpu para i na kraju zazalila jer me iz*ebala ko mladog majmuna (oprostite na bijesu  :Embarassed:  ). sad u ovoj mi se cak cini da me i ovaj moj narucuje precesto  :Grin:  . na uzv sam ukupno bila 3 puta, a bar jedan mi se cini previse. ali ajde. drugi (treci) put cu biti pametnija  :Grin:

----------


## Mima

Ja sam u svom bogatom bolesničkom stažu   :Grin:  bila kod jednog jedinog zaista groznog liječnika (ali kažu da je jako dobar stručnjak), ostali su svi bili stvarno OK, s tim da preferiram ne pretjerano ljubaznog (ali ipak pristojnog) liječnika koji zna što radi ispred onoga koji se topi od ljubaznosti a nije stručan.

----------


## anchie76

> No cemu ultrazvuk u 6. tj.? Da ginekolog kaze "joj, jos srce ne kuca, valjda hoce uskoro", pa da ti mozes umirati doma od brige sto srce nije pocelo kucati jos
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa moj mi je dao sličicu s UZV da je mogu odnijeti mužu.   i onda sam tu sličicu uokvirila i dan danas je čuvam. malo biće u meni. i nije ništa govorio loše, al sam znala da moram pričekati prvih tri mjeseca...


Imam ju i ja   :Heart:    No tada nisam znala sto znam danas.. Sklona sam reci da sam tada vjerojatno zivjela u uvjerenju da se nesto moze napraviti ak se na uzv vidi nesto lose.  Kao da ce taj uzv sa 6 tj prevenirati ili me moze uvjeriti da nece doci do pobacaja ak je sve super na slicici?  a ne moze nista od toga  :/

----------


## upornamama

Bila sam na barem deset UZV-ova i nekoliko color dopplera tijekom (rizične) trudnoće. Vaginalni pregled svaki tjedan. CTG 2 x dnevno. Mjerenje pokreta svaki sat.
I mogu reći da mi silni pregledi nisu donijeli nikakvo olakšanje, dapače, i ne znam ni sama kako nisam završila na psihijatriji.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Bila ja kod gina   :Grin:  Samo me je pitao jesam li načisto sa Triple-om, ja rekla "jesam, neću", on rekao "dobro, samo pitam". Ma znam ja zašto mi je odmah legao kad smo se prvi put sreli   :Smile:

----------


## ZIMA

što se tiče socijalnih ginekologa - nadam se da nikad više neću morati kod njih. Ako nisu loši - onda su prebukirani i ne stignu ti posvetiti dovoljno vremena. A da ne govorimo o uvjetima u kojima rade. Naravno da nisu svi privatnici super i naravno da idu za zaradom ali ako se malo raspitaš kod koga otići i/ili si koliko toliko informiran skrb koja se dobije je puno puno bolja. Barem je moj dojam takav.
Kod mene to ovako izgleda:
-Nema čekanja, ili uđem u ordinaciju točno na vrijeme a nekad i desetak minuta ranije jer izbjegavaju prebukiranje. Za trudnice uvijek rezerviraju sat vremena. isto bitno - uvijek ima mjesta za parking.
- nasmiješena i ljubazna sestra me upisuje i daje mi čašicu da je napunim   :Smile:   i ostavim u laboratoriju ( vrata preko puta ) dok ona sve pripremi za pregled.
- pregled cca 30 min i to ne na onom stolu nego na nekoj vrsti fotelje koja je povezana sa kompom i čija se visina / nagib namješta pomoću joysticka na tastaturi. skroz udobno.
- doktor smiren, pažljiv - nigdje mu se ne žuri. a i sigurno je odmorniji od socijalnog koji je obradio 3 puta više pacijentica u istoj smjeni.
- nakon pregleda upisuje rezultate, komentira ih, odgovara na moja pitanja. negdje u to vrijeme sestra donosi nalaze urina.
- otprati me do sestre, rukuje se i pozdravi. sestra riješi papirologiju do kraja i ja mogu doma. - smirena, sretnija i pametnija.
Nije mi žao novaca za taj pregled jer nešto dobijem za njega - žao mi je samo onoga što dajem hzzo od plaće a često ne dobijem ni to da se odnose prema meni kako prema ljudskom biću.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Opet Odent, uskoro ce iskociti i iz pastete.


moš si mislit (da bar), pogotovo iz paštete frižidera nekog našeg rodilišta...

----------


## mamma Juanita

iz paštete frižidera nekog našeg rodilišta=iz paštete *u* frižideru nekog našeg rodilišta.

----------


## Deaedi

Nadam se da naša rodilišta ipak imaju provjerenu i kvalitetniju prehranu, a ne neku neprovjerenu paštetu   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

hi hi, meni bi bilo draze da sam u merkur isla samo jesti, a ne i roditi  :Grin: 

onu puricu s mlincima prvi dan nakon poroda nebum nikad zaboravila  :Mljac:

----------


## Stijena

Ja očito imam neke čudne stavove i razmišljanja, baš kao i nekog čudnog (doduše privatnog) ginekologa koji je stava da su svi ostali testovi, počevši od krvnih, double, triple itd. suvišni ako se trudnoća redovito prati uzv-om. Tako da ja u prethodnoj, pa niti u ovoj trudnoći nisam radila nikakve "suvišne" testove s obzirom da se sve što se trebalo pratiti redovito pratilo uzv-om (recimo svakih 6 tjedana).
Iskreno, možda sam stvarno neinformirana, ali što točno podrazumijeva termin "vođenje trudnoće". Je li to ono da jednom mjesečno gin pogleda jesam li otvorena, prepipa trbuh................... i kako uopće trudnica može znati jesu li joj neki testovi suvišni ako se trudnoća ne prati uzv-om. Da znam kako da to sama pratim, sigurno nepotrebno ne bih išla na uzv, ali iskreno ne znam.
A priori nisam pobornik čestog uzv-iranja, ali u prethodnoj, kao i u ovoj trudnoći (doduše nešto manje jer ipak je neko iskustvo iza mene) jednostavno mi nije jasno kako ja ili gin možemo biti sigurni u stanje trudnoće, ako se jednom u 6 tjedana (ko što je praksa kod njega) ne napravi uzv na kojem se ipak vidi napredovanje ploda, kako veličinom, tako i možda uočavanjem nekih anomalija :?  :?  :?

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Nadam se da naša rodilišta ipak imaju provjerenu i kvalitetniju prehranu, a ne neku neprovjerenu paštetu


pih, nadaj se  :Razz:

----------


## mikka

stijena, ali sta bi napravila nakon 10. ili 12. tjedna da saznas da se plod ne razvija normalno i/ili da ima neke anomalije? od kakve bi ti to bilo pomoci?

----------


## Saradadevii

> ako se jednom u 6 tjedana (ko što je praksa kod njega) ne napravi uzv na kojem se ipak vidi napredovanje ploda


sto se moze uciniti ako se vidi nenapredovanje ili slabo napredovanje?

----------


## MGrubi

> ako se jednom u 6 tjedana (ko što je praksa kod njega) ne napravi uzv na kojem se ipak vidi napredovanje ploda
> 			
> 		
> 
> sto se moze uciniti ako se vidi nenapredovanje ili slabo napredovanje?


kiretaža?

----------


## marta

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ako se jednom u 6 tjedana (ko što je praksa kod njega) ne napravi uzv na kojem se ipak vidi napredovanje ploda
> ...


misli se na kasnije tjedne, kad kiretaza ne igra...

----------


## Saradadevii

ne bi valjda ni ranije kiretazu radili zbog slabog napredovanja!

----------


## mikka

meni je uzv malo visak. jedino bi ga napravila da vidim spol, tome ne mogu odoliti. znatizeljna sam, sta cu  :Grin:  

i kod "prenosenja", da se vidi plodna voda i ovo.

ovi double i triple testovi su mi isto visak. osim u slucajevima kad netko bas hoce, jer ima obiteljsku povijest ili nesto.

vaginalni pregledi su mi i visak, i neugodni, bas mi je bezveze da mi neki tamo tip rosta dole. malo ponizavajuce. a i da mi veli da sam otvorena, kaj da napravim?

----------


## sirius

Kao što je vidljivo na ovom forumu barem 50% žena koje su bile na UZV u ranoj trudnoći (do 12 tj.) izložene su stresu i  dodatnim pregledima.
"Ne vidim dobro plod","Ne vidim otkucaje","Veličina ne odgovara tjednima trudnoće"...itd.I,naravno"Dođite ponovo za 5 dana","...tjedan dana",..."deset dana." 
A u međuvremenu...drhtite od straha.
Kaže meni moja susjeda koja je u 17 tj. trudnoće da prije svakog pregleda" umire od straha" da li će doktor naći nešto loše.
A do kraja ima još dosta dana ...

----------


## Stijena

> ako se jednom u 6 tjedana (ko što je praksa kod njega) ne napravi uzv na kojem se ipak vidi napredovanje ploda
> 			
> 		
> 
> sto se moze uciniti ako se vidi nenapredovanje ili slabo napredovanje?


ne znam, nisam ginekolog, možda još neki test  :Grin:   :Sad:  koliko mi je poznato neke anomalije mogu ukazivati na dijabetes, tlak, neprokvrljenost posteljice ili nešto slično...........
a opet nije mi jasno, ako se ne može ništa, čemu onda i ta tri uzv pregleda u trudnoći :?

----------


## Frida

Kad se samo sjetim svoje trudnoće, pregleda, UZVa, iščekivanja, strepnji...  :Sad: . 

Sreća da s vremenom sazrijevamo, doznajemo nove stvari, radimo na sebi i povjerenju u svoje tijelo, a ni instinkti nisu zanemarivi.

Kada gledam unatrag shvaćam da je trudnoća, osim laganog krvarenja (implantacijskog) bila uredna, dijete je super napredovalo unatoč mom nedebljanju, a najveću korist je imao moj dok (ne sporim njegovu stručnost, ljubaznost i raspolaganje ali što je previše je zaista previše)...

----------


## Saradadevii

> a opet nije mi jasno, ako se ne može ništa, čemu onda i ta tri uzv pregleda u trudnoći


uzv nije dijagnosticka metoda (iza koje slijedi terapija), nego je samo skrining. Pokaze (nekad tocno, nekada ne) kako stvari stoje/ne stoje.


Od "terapije" moze ponuditi vecinom samo pobacaj.

----------


## Stijena

Pouzdano znam, doduše ne iz vlastitog iskustva, da se za vrijeme trudnoće mogu liječiti srčane mane ili možda anomalije u razvoju srca djeteta koje su se, naravno, uočile na ultrazvuku jer ne znam kako bi se to drugačije dalo uočiti :/ 
I sad ako je trudnica bila na uzv-u jednom od ta tri puta u trudnoći, pa se to uočilo možda prekasno, uzalud je bilo išta liječiti. Iako znam da se baš upravo zato i radi uzv u određenm tjednima koji su presudni za razvoj :? 
Ovako kad se prati češće, pa se ranije otkrije, možda se ranije može i pomoći...........opet ovo govorim samo logički na temelju nekih dosadašnjih saznanja :/   :Unsure:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ako se jednom u 6 tjedana (ko što je praksa kod njega) ne napravi uzv na kojem se ipak vidi napredovanje ploda
> ...


ili jednostavno čekati spontani.
recimo u Engleskom NHS-u (national health service), a čini mi se i u još mnogim drugim zapadnjačkim modelima antenatalne skrbi, kiretaža se samo iznimno prakticira, ako se ništa ne događa nakon podužeg čekanja(koje može biti i tjkednima).
smatra se da je kiretaža, zbog neminovnog oštećenja gornjeg sloja endometrija, lošiji izbor, jer lakše dođe do komplikacija, infekcija ili prevelikog krvarenja nego kad do pobačaja dođe spontano.

----------


## BusyBee

> prije svakog pregleda" umire od straha" da li će doktor naći nešto loše.


Tako i ja.
Izmedju pregleda sam skroz opustena, uzivam u svakoj sekundi. A onda, dan prije pregleda, napetost raste i pocnu me lupati paranoje da ce sigurno ginicka naci nesto lose.   :Nope:

----------


## marta

> prije svakog pregleda" umire od straha" da li će doktor naći nešto loše.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Tako i ja.
> Izmedju pregleda sam skroz opustena, uzivam u svakoj sekundi. A onda, dan prije pregleda, napetost raste i pocnu me lupati paranoje da ce sigurno ginicka naci nesto lose.


I onda, s trecim djetetom, odlucis uzivati u trudnoci i otici na preglede tek kad si skroz mirna s tim.  :Smile:

----------


## Mima

> a opet nije mi jasno, ako se ne može ništa, čemu onda i ta tri uzv pregleda u trudnoći
> 			
> 		
> 
> uzv nije dijagnosticka metoda (iza koje slijedi terapija), nego je samo skrining. Pokaze (nekad tocno, nekada ne) kako stvari stoje/ne stoje.
> 
> 
> Od "terapije" moze ponuditi vecinom samo pobacaj.


Potraži priču Danijele Horvat na ovom forumu, pa ćeš vidjeti da baš i nije tako.

----------


## Stijena

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a opet nije mi jasno, ako se ne može ništa, čemu onda i ta tri uzv pregleda u trudnoći
> ...


ja sam se referirala na nju jer je i osobno poznajem, pa znam i priču i ishod  :Heart:

----------


## Saradadevii

namjerno sam napisala "vecinom pobacaj".
I u prici koju spominjete je postojala 50 postotna sansa da se on ponudi.

Situacije u kojima je moguce aktivno pozitivno utjecati na ishod trudnoce su rijetke. 
Mozda se u buducnosti tehnologija toliko razvije pa ce biti moguce puno vise aktivno utjecati na ocuvanje zivota, ali to trenutno nije slucaj.

Drugi problem je sto je uzv tijekom trudnoce uveden u siroku upotrebu bez prethodno obavljenih istrazivanja o njegovom utjecaju na dijete koje se razvija u majci (a i na psiholoski utjecaj na majku).

----------


## Stijena

> I u prici koju spominjete je postojala 50 postotna sansa da se on ponudi.


mislim da bi svakoj majci i 5%-tna šansa bila dovoljna da pokuša lijekovima spasiti bebu, a kamoli 50%-tna.

Hm, ne znam, ja samo želim da me netko razuvjeri da češća primjena uzv-a u trudnoći (još uvijek nedokazano štetna - pogotovo ukoliko se primjena svodi na par minuta u kojima se može svašta vidjeti) može biti itekako korisna. 
Meni osobno, za duševni mir jer ja sam pak obrnuti slučaj - strahujem baš onda kad se ne uvjerim da je sve u redu. 
S obzirom da sam controlfreak i želim imati sve pod kontrolom, ne bih si mogla oprostiti da se nešto moglo uočiti uzv-om i eventualno poduzeti (iako prihvaćam da ima puno slučajeva u kojima se ne može, ali JA ih svejedno želim znati), a ja ga recimo nisam napravila.
Još uvijek nisam dobila odgovor što se podrazumijeva vođenjem trudnoće u smislu mjesečnih pregleda bez uzv-a.
 :Love:

----------


## Zorana

U austriji zdr. osig. financira dva uzv pregleda. Oni procjenjuju da su dva dovoljna. I treci se napravi u bolnici, organscreening. S tim da su meni lijecnici uvijek napominjali kako se ne radi o pouzdanoj metodi nego se samo procjenjuje rizik itd. Pa tko zeli, moze.

----------


## BusyBee

> što se podrazumijeva vođenjem trudnoće u smislu mjesečnih pregleda bez uzv-a


Kontroliranje trudnoce meni podrazumijeva (i s time bi se osjecala ok): mjerenje tlaka i provjeru urina na proteine i eventualno secer, vaganje (ako bas mora   :Grin:  ali to doista mozes i kod kuce pratiti), mjerenje fundusa (da se poprati raste li beba) i slusanje bebinog srca fetoskopom.
Sve dodatno mi je prihvatljivo samo uz indikaciju.

----------


## Stijena

> što se podrazumijeva vođenjem trudnoće u smislu mjesečnih pregleda bez uzv-a
> 			
> 		
> 
> Kontroliranje trudnoce meni podrazumijeva (i s time bi se osjecala ok): mjerenje tlaka i provjeru urina na proteine i eventualno secer, vaganje (ako bas mora   ali to doista mozes i kod kuce pratiti), mjerenje fundusa (da se poprati raste li beba) i slusanje bebinog srca fetoskopom.
> Sve dodatno mi je prihvatljivo samo uz indikaciju.


U potpunosti se slažem, međutim i tlak i vaganje, pa čak i urin i šećer svatko (s doduše malo iskustva i znanja, koje sad već recimo mogu reći da imam) može pratiti od kuće (nisam kriva što baš sve te spravice imam na raspolaganju s obzirom da svatko u familiji pati od nečeg  :Grin:  ), tako da u tom smislu mjesečni pregledi zaista nisu potrebni, nego ukoliko primjetim da su neke od tih vrijednosti premašene, onda eventualno treba pribjeći dodatnoj pretrazi.

Mislim da je važno i da se pregledom ustanovi je li cerviks zatvoren, iako baš da se radi o nekom problemu, sumnjam da i to ne bih na neki način sama uočila :/

----------


## marta

> Mislim da je važno i da se pregledom ustanovi je li cerviks zatvoren, iako baš da se radi o nekom problemu, sumnjam da i to ne bih na neki način sama uočila :/


Taj pregled ako je rutinski, nista ne znaci. Stanje cerviksa je trenutno stanje.  I jos mozes zaraditi kakvu infekciju od pregleda - bez obzira koliko lijecnik pazio. 

Utvrdjivanje stanja cerviksa ima smisla kad zena ima trudove, bolove, nenormalni iscjedak,... Sve ostalo je cackanje mecke...

----------


## Zorana

Ja nikad nisam imala vaginalni porod tijekom trudnoca, osim kod prvog posjeta. Isto se smatra nepotrebnim, a moze biti i stetno.

----------


## marta

MIslis PREGLED, jel da? 
Ja sam imala prvi pregled. I u prvoj trudnoci jos jednom kad sam imala prijevremene trudove.

----------


## Zorana

Da, pregled.  :Grin:

----------


## BusyBee

> U potpunosti se slažem, međutim i tlak i vaganje, pa čak i urin i šećer svatko (s doduše malo iskustva i znanja, koje sad već recimo mogu reći da imam) može pratiti od kuće (nisam kriva što baš sve te spravice imam na raspolaganju s obzirom da svatko u familiji pati od nečeg  ), tako da u tom smislu mjesečni pregledi zaista nisu potrebni, nego ukoliko primjetim da su neke od tih vrijednosti premašene, onda eventualno treba pribjeći dodatnoj pretrazi.
> 
> Mislim da je važno i da se pregledom ustanovi je li cerviks zatvoren, iako baš da se radi o nekom problemu, sumnjam da i to ne bih na neki način sama uočila :/


Ne moze svatko sve ovo pratiti od kuce jer nema svatko love da si kupi tlakomjer. Ne zna ni svatko mjeriti tlak na analogni tlakomjer koji je pouzdaniji od digitalnog.
Takodjer, nema svaka zena love za kontrolne trakice pa je jeftinije da se kontrolira kod lijecnika nego da se na recept dobivaju trakice za svaku trudnicu za kucni test.
Itd.

Ja se slazem da mjesecni pregled nije potreban, ako se osjecas ok i samopouzdano da ti ne treba, osobno bi mi bilo prihvatljivije da je svakih 5-6 tjedana, ali govorim sto je po meni rutinski pregled u trudnoci, za prosjecnu zenu koja se zeli kontrolirati kod lijecnika.

----------


## argenta

I ja potpisujem uzasno uznemiravajuce posljedice pretjeranih pregleda. U prvoj trudnoci mi je jedna privatnica dijagnosticirala pobacaj jednog blizanca i prijetnju za drugu bebu. Nakon toga me samo nonsalantno poslala da si malo "odlezim" doma dok ne dodje vrijeme za sljedeci pregled. Mislim da sam plakala i tresla se od muke tjedan dana, kad je mm ( :Heart: ) rekao da idemo po drugo misljenje. I ispalo je da nista od svega nabrojanog nije bilo tocno!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  

U drugoj trudnoci me je druga ginica slala od jednog do drugog uzv-a (malo kod sebe, malo u bolnicu), "za svaki slucaj", dok nisam pukla od sati provedenih u cekaonici, isprepadavanja zbog rezultata triplea i pokusaja da me jos koji put posalje na OGGT (bez _ijedne_ indikacije da imam problema sa secerom). Pa mi je za smirenje dala normabele. E onda sam stvarno poludila i ostatak trudnoce provela manje ili vise bez pregleda, doma, u miru i tisini.

Oba puta je trudnoca pocela, trajala i zavrsila skroz neproblematicno i danas imam dvoje prekrasnih  :Saint:  Ako bude trece, samo ce me neki ozbiljni simptomi natjerati da odlazim na mjesecne preglede. Ovakav si tretman i maltretiranje vise necu priustiti.

----------


## mama courage

glupo mi je udarati kontru, jer će biti da je udaram samo kontre radi.   :Saint:  al u mom je slučaju (ok, priznajem bila je i rizična trudnoća) svaki pregled značio olakšanje. prvo bih bila radoznala vidjeti kako napreduje beba, a kad bi čula da je sve u normali, bila sam presretna. 

i moji pregledi (recimo krvi) su mi bili bitni, kad su se rezultati počeli mijenjati, znali smo da će se to dogoditi i znali smo kako dalje postupati.

znači ima na ovoj planeti i žena koje nisu smirene kad ne odu na preglede. čisto da se ne izgubi iz vida.   :Wink:  





> uzv nije dijagnosticka metoda (iza koje slijedi terapija), nego je samo skrining. Pokaze (nekad tocno, nekada ne) kako stvari stoje/ne stoje. 
> 
> Od "terapije" moze ponuditi vecinom samo pobacaj.


i u čemu je problem ? što bi ti htjela od uzv ?  :? pa zna se što je uzv i čemu služi.

----------


## Stijena

Ja bih zapravo najradije preskočila one zadnje preglede u bolnici. 
Moram priznati da su mi oni bili jedini uznemiravajući kad sam od potpuno nepotrebnog očaja znala i satima doma plakati samo zato jer me netko tamo ubio u pojam nečime što bih možda očekivala od fizerke ili vodoinstalatera, ali od jednog doktora ili primarijusa da mi kaže: pa tko vam je to do sada vodio trudnoću, sigurno ne........ali očito ima svačega.
Ono načekavanje tamo po dva sata samo zato da bi mi netko stvarno samo pogledao urin i izmjerio tlak, eventualno tek na zadnjem preslušao fetoskopom i provjerio plodovu vodu - to je pak ZA MENE i više nego nepotrebno.
Iako slažem se, u prvoj trudnoći sam jedino na početku izvadila krvnu grupu i kad sam već vadila krv, napravila i KKS (iako isto nepotrebno, ali usput), a svi ostali testovi ukoliko stvarno nema nekih očitih indikacija, zaista su samo mučenje - pogotovo OGGT (na koji svjesno nisam išla pod pretpostavkom da jedino od toga mogu dobiti šećernu bolest  :Grin:  ).
UZV ipak još uvijek smatram nečim što može biti korisno.

----------


## argenta

> UZV ipak još uvijek smatram nečim što može biti korisno.


I ja, u idealnim uvjetima kad ga lijecnik zna protumaciti, a ne proglasiti sluzni mjehuric pobacenim blizancem!

----------


## Stijena

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> UZV ipak još uvijek smatram nečim što može biti korisno.
> 
> 
> I ja, u idealnim uvjetima kad ga lijecnik zna protumaciti, a ne proglasiti sluzni mjehuric pobacenim blizancem!


X

----------


## mamma Juanita

> glupo mi je udarati kontru, jer će biti da je udaram samo kontre radi.   al u mom je slučaju (ok, priznajem bila je i rizična trudnoća) svaki pregled značio olakšanje. prvo bih bila radoznala vidjeti kako napreduje beba, a kad bi čula da je sve u normali, bila sam presretna. 
> 
> i moji pregledi (recimo krvi) su mi bili bitni, kad su se rezultati počeli mijenjati, znali smo da će se to dogoditi i znali smo kako dalje postupati.
> 
> _znači ima na ovoj planeti i žena koje nisu smirene kad ne odu na preglede._ čisto da se ne izgubi iz vida.


MC, po ovome zapravo uopće nisi u manjini, u tome i je problem.

----------

